# New (to Me) Eternsonic



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Orange Eternas are rare and the Eternasonic is even moreso. This one is pretty knackered and the bezel is faded (numbers should be orange), but it runs well when resting face up. The problem I'm having is that it loses time whilst on the wrist - about an hour/day. Any ideas on what might be wrong? I'm not at all facile with hummers 



















Even broke out the loupe this afternoon and tried to make some macro photos:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Great very hard to find peice Colin...spent ages looking for one of these last year...and just gave up...not one turned up...

Anyhooo, to you problem...could be just dirty/dry.....very possible that there is some metallic debris stuck to the tuning fork cups, should be easy to spot if this is the cause, although sometimes debris /dirt gets into the inside of the coil cylinders........these are the best case scenerio's...

Worst case.....worn/damaged indexing.....total replacement of indexing would most likely be required...

Whichever it is, best thing to do is get somebody who knows what they are doing look at it...

Alternatively, just write it off as a bad buy and stick it in the post to me... 

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That does help, thanks Keith. The dust has settled a bit here, so I may crack it and take a look. If I can't see anything obvious, then it'll have to wait until I get home. I do have an acquaintance who's pretty good with these engines.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Colin,

Agree with Keith. That is a great find and a rarity. Get it serviced as Keith suggests because there's nothing to put you off a watch more than one that does not keep time.

The wabi suits the watch IMHO :yes:

Of course if you do give up and send it to Keith, I will be waiting to ambush the postman :lol:

Cheers Mike.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a beauty and well worth sorting out. The Eterna uses an ESA movement that is common and should be very repairable.

I have my first orange dialed watch incoming soon. It's a Nivada Antarctic electronic but not a hummer.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> That's a beauty and well worth sorting out. The Eterna uses an ESA movement that is common and should be very repairable.
> 
> I have my first orange dialed watch incoming soon. It's a Nivada Antarctic electronic but not a hummer.


I would say it is probably an indexing fault? Lovely dial on it and would be lovely fixed.


----------

